# صور مسيحية بتصميمات جديدة ( من تصميمى )



## VENA* (21 يونيو 2009)

اخواتى الاحباء اعضاء المنتدى
انا عضوة جديدة هنا واسمى VENA*
ودى مجموعة صور مسيحية من تصميمى 
اتمنى تعجبكم ومنتظرة تعليقاتكم


----------



## VENA* (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## VENA* (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## VENA* (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## VENA* (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## VENA* (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## VENA* (21 يونيو 2009)




----------



## VENA* (21 يونيو 2009)

*الصورة قبل التعديل*





*الصورة بعد التعديل*






 ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يونيو 2009)

حلوين يا vena 
تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى
فى انظار المزيد 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 يونيو 2009)

حلوين خالص يا فينا تسلم ايدك

بس ابقي ارفعي الصور المسيحية من هنا مركز الكنيسة لرفع الصور 

علشان تفضل الصور معاكي ماتقعش مع الوقت​


----------



## VENA* (21 يونيو 2009)

*بنت العدرا اهلا بيكى وميرسى على مشاركتك الجميلة *


----------



## VENA* (21 يونيو 2009)

*اهلا بيكى فراشة منورة وميرسى على موقع الرفع 
*


----------



## Mary Gergees (21 يونيو 2009)

*الصور حلوووه اوى
شكراا على المجهود الرائع 
ربنا معاكى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2009)

جمال جدا ​ 
تسلم ايدك ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## vetaa (21 يونيو 2009)

*حلوين خااااااالص
بس ابقى حطى فى المشاركه اكتر من صورة

وفى انتظار المزيد
*


----------



## VENA* (21 يونيو 2009)

*اهلا بيكى يا مارى وميرسى جدااااااا على مشاركتك الرقيقة*


----------



## VENA* (21 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا يا كوكو ومنور الموضوع اهلا بيك
*


----------



## VENA* (21 يونيو 2009)

*اهلا بيكى يا فيتا اسمك يشبه اسمى وهو بيكتب بالعربى باختلاف حرف واحد ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا 

شكراااااا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BishoRagheb (22 يونيو 2009)

حلوووووين قوي يا فينا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2009)

*تسلم ايديك يا فينا
ومنتظرين المزيد يا قمر​*


----------



## VENA* (22 يونيو 2009)

*اهلا بيك كليمو 
ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## VENA* (22 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا يا بيشو على تواجدك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يونيو 2009)

*الصور جمييلة
تسلم ايديكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## VENA* (23 يونيو 2009)

*اهلا  بيكى حبيبتى روكا ميرسى لزيارتك الجميلة للموضوع شرفتينى
*


----------



## VENA* (23 يونيو 2009)

*اهلا يا سندريلا منورة وميرسى لمشاركتك الرقيقة زيك *


----------



## lovely dove (23 يونيو 2009)

حلوين قووووووووووووي يافينا 
تسلم ايدك حبيبتي 
تعيشي وتجبيلنا 
ربنا يعوض تعبك 
​


----------



## VENA* (24 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى جد حبيبتى بيبو ميمى على كلامك الرقيق دة 
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)

*صور جميلة جدااااا

ميرسى ليكى*​


----------



## †السريانيه† (24 يونيو 2009)

تصاميم جميله جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## VENA* (25 يونيو 2009)

*حبيبتى happy angel 
ميرسى لمشاركتك الجميلة ربنا يباركك*


----------



## VENA* (25 يونيو 2009)

*اهلا بيكى السريانية تشرفت بمشاركتك الجميلة *


----------

